# Myler bits???



## LiveJumpLove (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello everyone! Just was reading some info on myler bits and I read that they are really great and allow your horse to be able to swallow better and have less restrictions in the mouth as well as having a soft bit but keeping good contact with relaxation. I was thinking of buying one but want to make sure that they are good bits and are truly more effective and comfy as they are quite expensive. Also I want to know If Myler bits are legal in the hunter ring they are more dressage right? But do jumpers use them too? If not any other bit u would recommend that is like a myler. Do u think this bit I have shown is a good one?
Thanks!!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I love Myler bits. They come in a lot of styles so you'd have to find one your horse likes, as with any brand of bit. 

The bit you posted is the kind I use. It doesn't collapse & most horses like it. With the shaped mouthpiece they should be adjusted down one hole from where you'd normally adjust them.
I believe dressage doesn't allow any copper inlay.


----------



## LiveJumpLove (Dec 29, 2012)

Okay thanks!! Do u know if its legal in the hunter show ring?


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

LiveJumpLove said:


> Hello everyone! Just was reading some info on myler bits and I read that they are really great and allow your horse to be able to swallow better and have less restrictions in the mouth as well as having a soft bit but keeping good contact with relaxation. I was thinking of buying one but want to make sure that they are good bits and are truly more effective and comfy as they are quite expensive. Also I want to know If Myler bits are legal in the hunter ring they are more dressage right? But do jumpers use them too? If not any other bit u would recommend that is like a myler. Do u think this bit I have shown is a good one?
> Thanks!!


i have this bit and Cody loves it


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

You might post this same question on an English Riding thread.

I also own this bit and have used it on a couple of horses. I love the Myler bits.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry can't help with the legality question, but I love Myler bits



Wish my horses did, stupid horses:twisted:


----------

